# London Riotings! - Out of control already...



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought it was over a drug deal or something or a drug dealer was shot?!
was watching Croydon fires on SKY its actually ridiculous!

had a nightmare that thet were going to blow up sellefield


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope, Taxi Man :/ But maybe he was also a drug dealer too, I haven't seen that on the news though, only that he was a taxi man.

Liverpool has now started rioting, ah... It's just going to get worse from here.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

He wasn't a taxi driver? 
He was a drug dealer, gang member...a thug.
He was in a taxi going home when the police stopped the taxi.
And the reason the riot started was that it wasn't clear if he shot at the police or not. 
That was the original reason for the riot, but now it's just scum robbing and destroying places. Most of them don't even know why they are rioting.
And someone got shot and died and a bunch of people have lost their homes. 
It's all very sad.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i thought it was a farmer with 4 kids!!! thats what my mom told me when she was reading the paper... tikes anyways!

we just had a riot not that long ago (Vancouver canucks lost) it was totally embarrassing for our city, and it was a planned riot, would have happened even if we won the cup! some people are just so stupid, like a kid lost a scholarship to a university because they got a picture of him trying to light a car on fire.

i hate riots!!!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Yikes*


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i also heard that its now teens who are rioting over there in london and planning it all on thier smartphones and that they were lining up to loot shops!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea...They have planned everything with BBM (Blackberry messenger)


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

ya and thats just sad!


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah i work in London and live close by, its a nightmare at the moment. I got set home from work because of the trouble. Wish the police had more power to deal with these thugs. Hope everyone, including the police, stay safe tonight.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

yes, best wishes to you guys over there!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Unfortunately the Police aren't allowed to use water cannons because it's against their human rights! 
It's against the rest of the communities human rights to be living in fear. They should count themselves bloody lucky because in some countries they would all have been shot by now!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was so shocked to hear about the riots in London. Just can't believe it. To me, Brits just don't do stuff like that. they just don't. 
I am sorry but if the low life start doing this, then you will have to enter the new world where the police DO have the power to use whatever force is necessary to quell the force of the riot. SAD, really sad.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, well I was told it's a taxi driver who was also a drug dealer, but you know how much information circles the internet, sometimes it's hard to figure out what's what.

Anyway, it's still horrible, and the riotings spreading even more.

They've closed off train stations and bus stations in our city just incase and have police out. 

It's scary, and seeing the footage of some of this stuff...

These girls are unbelievable.

BBC News - London rioters: 'Showing the rich we do what we want'

And this video shocked me too...

BBC News - Injured boy mugged during disturbances in London

Some people are claiming thier protesting... It doesn't look like it to me.

Petrol bombs are now being thrown in Birmingham, and Londons already started up. Manchester have also joined in on the lootings.

What is the world coming to...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is unreal!!!!! I am spitting mad!


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

It's terrible, it just doesnt feel like home right now. I hope the government allow the police to get a better grip on things else who knows how far this could spiral.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I've just heard that Maeglas and Spitty are planning to riot tonight, I'll keep you updated :/ That's only 2 minutes away from me. Bloody mindless thugs, just in it for the fun of it! Because "Everyone else is doing it". 

Eugh...

I feel for everyone though, everyones scared to step out of their homes, and just living in fear, worrying if their house will be burnt down...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The issues linked to this rioting are multiple and complex. Certainly the shooting of one man by the police was little more than a trigger for a riot and not the reason for a riot.

When watching the news on TV, one could liken this episode in history to watching a horse shy at a plastic bag only for it to run off into the path of a heavy truck. 

The rioting will no doubt eventually be crushed by the authorities with whatever force it takes, particularly as relatively nearby to the first outbreak in London are the newly constructed stadiums being made ready for the Olympic Games next year.

This is a sad no win situation for *all *concerned and as a Brit who was born in London I am utterly ashamed that this uprising, for that is what it is, has come about in the world’s sixth richest country.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

watching it live on sky in work it was horrific.

an 11 year old boy was arrested yesterday?! where in the name of god are there parents that they do not know where your 11year old is.

Personally im 21 and if a riot started in Ireland my parents would not let me out


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

an 11 year old boy?!?! what is the world coming to? 
personally i found it totally embarrassing when the people in Vancouver started rioting, we have a beautiful city here and they ruined it. Its really scary too, i have family over there and i was talking to my cousin and she said she was forced to leave work (her work was right in the middle of it) and she came home with a broken wrist because she was asulted by a young man! its truly horrific!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

family over in london sorry


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sigh* 

Just keeping updated.

My brother just came back from Tescos and there are fire engines and police in Bettws. I live in between Bettws and Malpas. And also Cwmbran are on Lockdown (5 minutes away) They have been told to lock down Cwmbran as they've recieved threats to watch their backs. We have a huge retail park there, and also across the road is ASDA, Sainsburys, Lidl, and then you have the huge Primark store that has Pizzahut and KFC connected to it, along with a ton of other shops all connected. There are police officers everywhere and so people have been told to stay in their homes. People from Pontypool and Newport are said to be plotting to come to Cwmbran. 

I have a friend who just came home from working in ASDA that they've had the threats for Cwmbran and are barricading the store. 

We just don't know what's happening. There's nothing on our news yet, but you know when that happens, it will be serious. We're just all being cautious, like half the country is I guess. 

Manchester, today is apparently the worst it has been in years.

Nottingham has trouble started too.

When will this all end :/


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That is horrible. This is the first I've heard of it, I just searched it and found this site with some pictures. Our whole world it seems is just falling into war and disaster right now.

London riots - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I shouldn't say this but I'm British , my grandparents were British and their grandparents were British , As with many proper Brits my families previous generations fought and died to earn the freedoms that are enjoyed today - the scum that are on the streets today get given everything , - and something given has no value , so they value nothing .

P.S. over 60% of my family now do not live in Britain..........


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Nutty Saddler said:


> I shouldn't say this but I'm British , my grandparents were British and their grandparents were British , As with many proper Brits my families previous generations fought and died to earn the freedoms that are enjoyed today - the scum that are on the streets today get given everything , - and something given has no value , so they value nothing .
> 
> P.S. over 60% of my family now do not live in Britain..........


And I don't blame them... These people make you feel ashamed to be british :/


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I don't call them British - and I don't call them people - they are just scum , pure and simple


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Manchester is expecting to be hit again tonight. There are large groups of youths gathering already in Salford according to the stop the riot pages on FB.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Riots never did makes sense to me. Why would anyone want to destroy their own city? Leave their own people homeless? Cause chaos on the ground that they live on? The pictures on that one link really got to me. So messed up. I wouldn't have any sympathy for the people that are doing this. Bunch of vultures.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Being British*

Tralissa, being British brings with it a responsibility to behave as one perceives a British subject should behave. Regardless of one’s religious beliefs there is generally speaking an agreement of what is a correct set of values for life and what attitudes are intolerable. As we Brits, largely through immigration, develop more and more into a multi-racial society, the parameters of what is seen to be acceptable and unacceptable behaviour will inevitably broaden. An overall effect is that we should become more tolerant of others holding differing views. But the fundamental objective remains that each citizen should be free to live their lives as they choose so long as those individuals conform within generally accepted boundaries as defined by the Rule of Law.

The code for living in some countries is heavily influenced by religion whereas in Britain subjects can choose to live or not to live in accordance with the tenets of any religion. Nevertheless through a variety of mechanisms British people should be able to define for themselves a universally acceptable set of values and we should each endeavour to live our lives within a personal code of behaviour. As a minimum: 
We should not take life nor deliberately through carelessness put the life of others at risk. 
We should not steal from each other.
We should not generate a feeling of terror in our neighbour.
We should generally conform to the rules and norms established by a democratically elected government whose laws apply to all and sundry in equal measure.

Whatever the so called grievances of the demonstrators in this current wave of social unrest, their actions should not transgress in the way they have done these very fundamental ideals. Otherwise this island of Britain will inevitably prove to be too small for all of us to live happily together.

When I witness youths setting light to cars and buildings, when I see them breaking into shops and helping themselves to goods, when I watch them throwing stones at the police who are there to protect not only the shop keeper but also the general public then personally I am disgusted. 

In such circumstances I don’t lose my faith in being British myself, I am merely horrified that such looters and vandals also call themselves ‘British‘.


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Birminghams shutting down again tonight. Stores and offices mostly shut at 4. Police have said they are expecting repercussions for the 3 guys that were killed last night. Buses etc are all cancelled too and some people are struggling to get out especially with some trains being stopped.

A few offices like ours have refused to close before normal. (we are right in the centre where it's boarded up.) In fact we are going for a pint after work lol we will not let these scumbags win!!

Thoughts to everyone affected. Keep safe.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

yes stay safe you guys!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Be lucky Doe, - I've only just added you to my correspondent's list.

From now on in, things will get ugly.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Doe said:


> Birminghams shutting down again tonight. Stores and offices mostly shut at 4. Police have said they are expecting repercussions for the 3 guys that were killed last night. Buses etc are all cancelled too and some people are struggling to get out especially with some trains being stopped.
> 
> A few offices like ours have refused to close before normal. (we are right in the centre where it's boarded up.) In fact we are going for a pint after work lol we will not let these scumbags win!!
> 
> Thoughts to everyone affected. Keep safe.


Although closing transport is a pain for those not involved, i wish they had shut the tube in London. The trouble was able to move freely between problem areas as the news spread between facebook and twitter of where the trouble was and join in. So its probably for the best that they are making it hard to move about.

Yesterday seemed to be mostly quiet in London so fingers crossed that will be the end of it down here and the police will grab hold of it up north tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> *Being British*
> 
> As we Brits, largely through immigration, develop more and more into a multi-racial society, the parameters of what is seen to be acceptable and unacceptable behaviour will inevitably broaden. An overall effect is that we should become more tolerant of others holding differing views.


I do not know much about England but have spent much time in France and keep up with what is going on there. Hoodlums love to set cars on fire and loot. The culprits are usually in late teens and twenties age group. There is usually a racial element at play, as tension with immigration has been escalating for the past decade. I do not judge France negatively; it is simply a consequence of immigration gone wild and all of the associated circumstances. When I first heard the news about England last weekend, I assumed this was also the case and it is interesting that the motive for the shooting was not immediately disclosed in the international news. Do we know now what the motive was? 



> In such circumstances I don’t lose my faith in being British myself, I am merely horrified that such looters and vandals also call themselves ‘British‘.


For what it is worth, I do not judge an entire country by any single event. The British are highly regarded here in the USA. Most people I know are thinking "How awful, in ENGLAND??" It is a shame that the burning and looting continues at this point. Best wishes for the safety of all Brits.


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Barry

Great post by the way. You have such a skill at writing well structured and concise posts.

Back in 1 piece  watched a lot of scumbags in cars ( 7 or 8 in a car with bandanas over their faces) but also saw 12 + riot vans from strathclyhde........ hey Silverspear - let's hope we see some Scottish justice hey?? 

Outnabout - thank you for your thoughts from all us Brits. I know how the Uk is considered in general from my time in the US. Unfortunately I have to say we are not better than any other country and in some respects much worse. I have no pride in being British anymore. There are many great people here just the same as in any country but they are overshadowed by the scum and the political turmoil. 

The interesting thing is many of these troublemakers lack the same boundaries that we all recognise are needed when we work with animals whether they be horses or dogs........are these children any different? Yes! When I work with horses they know respect and they acknowledge it very easily. These kids? That's a different matter. They don't respect themselves, or their parents and their parents don't respect themselves or their kids. I would never have been allowed out on the streets at 9, 10 pm or the early hours etc without my parent knowing where I was. Heaven forbid I broke the law......my parents would have been the VERY first to shop me! ( and so they should).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw a photo of people coming out with brooms, like normal people who care about their city, coming out to clean up the mess. I think it might take the "good" folks standing up to stop the "scumbags". I dont' know, I really don't know. I see only a small amount of news, but I have to say I am just shocked and angered. No one blames all Brits. Like someone said, in the US we feel a real kinship to Britain and respect for British ways. Our constitution and our mores as a nation (American) is owed directly to the British system of laws and civil rights. We are just saddened that becuase of the actions of the few ugliest humans, everybody else must lock down tighter, and tighter.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one of those pics Tiny. It's nice to be able to share some positive news about the riots.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

oh when we had the Vancouver riots, the next day so many peopple came out to clean up our beautiful city, it was cery nice to see. On the boarded up windows of the Bay and London drugs they wrote thank you's and nice messages to our RCMP and on one of the police cars people covered it in sticky notes with thank you's, so there is another side to these riots i just wish we didnt have to see it!!! 

But its truly discusting to see these young people acting out like this like im not even sloud out of my house, 1 without my grandparents knowing where i am at all times and 2 i have to be back by 7 unless i ask and we set a time. My grandparents say that its the fault of the parents that these kids are rioting


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Much quieter night last night, hopefully it's over.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hoping so too.

I think there's over 900 arrested and 400 and something charged already.

3 men died, it was a hit and run, and an 11 year old girl charged too. Also a teacher in her 30's was caught amoung the looters.

Really hoping there's nothing tonight.

We're still on high alert, but with it all quieting down now, who knows...


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I live and work in London, right by Enfield and my home town is Manchester. Instead of leaving at half four tomorrow and getting back to Manchester at half nine on the coach my mum is driving down to London to get me as we are both worried about the journey I would have had to do into London to get the coach then the journey into Manchester as the coach station is right by where the rioters have been. The gate to the house driveway has been padlocked since Monday and everyone is on tenterhooks because although we are more or less out of the loop there is a petrol station very close to us that is just by the Tube line as well and they have been shutting early with weighted trolleys across the entrances. Yesterday and the day before smoke from the Sony Distribution Centre was on the skyline all day. These people are idiots, who loots Lidls, Quality Save and Oxfam??!! These people are so blind to the future when they want to buy food and other items and are going to find it's all more expensive because of the riot costs. Small businesses will go under, people will be laid off and the housing market will be shot again. It's stupid.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

What I wonder is that I've heard that many of these rioters are very young. Where are the parents? Sure I understand that the situation is very complicated and probably a way more complicated that I can even understand but if parents cannot hold their t(w)eenage kids, something is wrong.


----------

